# 32 or 36 cal. muzzleloader?



## timetohunt (Jan 28, 2008)

I plan on getting over to SC this year or next to hunt small game (and or hogs at that time). The regulation for small game over there is 22 cal rimfire, shotguns, or 40 cal. or less blackpowder.
What is your opinion on the 32 VS 36 cal. muzzleloader?


----------



## Gote Rider (Jan 30, 2008)

If I had to choose one I would go with the 36cal.  The 32cal. with a 41 1\4 in barrel loaded with 40grs. fffg and a .310in. 45gr. round ball is shooting 2,225 fps at the muzzle and 960fps. at 100yds. The 36cal. with a 39in barrel  loaded with 50grs. of fffg. and a .350in. 65gr. roundball is shooting 2,170 fps. at the muzzle and 1,324 fps. at 100yds. The 36cal. will put pork in your freezer with a well placed shot.


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, that is a big difference in fps at 100yds. I will start shopping for one.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the other potential negative for the .32 is that due to the small caliber, the barrels foul quicker


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Jan 30, 2008)

Think I'd use a conical in that .36 if I were gonna go after a hog.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 30, 2008)

Another thing to look at, is the foot pounds of energy, at the muzzle and at 50 yards out. I have all ways found that to be better then velocity, in black powder firearms. Just a thought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2008)

I would pick a 32. No particular reason, I just like em.


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 30, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaa Nick!, Yeah, I kinda liked the Traditions 32 cal. Crockett Rifle myself. Never handled either caliber. I guess I probably need too before I buy. Everyone seems to have good reasons for their preferences soooo maybe I need to find some to try out before hand.


----------

